# whats in a name?



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2009)

Just wondering why you picked the forum name or email name you have?

Mine is cause I love Hibiscus flowers and mantis, they both make me smile and at a hard time in my life I saw a hibiscus (my first) and it brightened my day an made me smile. Whats your story?  The email name is incorporating the hibiscus and mantis, hence Himantis!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 25, 2009)

When I was on another forum about eight years ago, a guy wrote me a note and signed himself "Ralph in Prescott." and in my reply I signed myself "Phil in Yuma." We ended up writing every day until he died in a car accident this April, and I always signed myself with that name.


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 25, 2009)

The name I was given when I was born is Jim. In my ethnicity, we use the same Roman alphabets to write although they have different pronunciations in accordance to our language (like how the French also uses the Roman alphabets but has a different sound). Therefore, "Ntsees" is how I would write my name because it sounds the closest to "Jim". In regards to my email, it's pretty simple - just my initials and my year of birth (jv1983).

Another thing, I would have picked the name "Jim" instead of "Ntsees" but I figured that there probably was another "Jim" already.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

Because it is my name. For some reason I just thought it would be best for this site. Ohter sites I use different ones.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine is self explanitory :lol:


----------



## mantisfart2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Because they do, smells pretty bad too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2009)

My favorite number is 3-8-1-19-5 and if you convert that to the corresponding letter in the alphabet you get chase. :lol:


----------



## grant (Aug 25, 2009)

Because on january 29 1993, My parents decided to name twin A Grant  and twin B chase &lt;_&lt; .


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 25, 2009)

Grant said:


> Because on january 29 1993, My parents decided to name twin A Grant  and twin B chase &lt;_&lt; .


  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2009)

haha, those are all nice stories, Phil, u make me cry, chase u r a nut, as is probably your twin Grant! an mantisrsweet, is there no story how u came to think that? and mantis fart, I have to admit that was funny! had to read your name to get it, but funny nonetheless! and Ntsees, does the pronunaciation sound like Jim? ps Rick you could be no other :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 25, 2009)

I go by Katnapper because I love cats, and I love taking naps (and with my cats too, hehe)!!   Also it's a kind of tribute to the kitties who I've had in my life that are no longer with us (they are forever peacefully napping, I like to think :wub: ). My email is also [email protected]


----------



## Opivy (Aug 26, 2009)

Every form I post on is under the name Opivy hehe. If you searched the name, and my old location (before peter told me it was not acceptable here) You'd probably find a few other forums with me on it.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 26, 2009)

its my email address and no on ever has it, Also my other alias is heroofhyrule, if that doesnt work d17oug18 works everytime, no matter where it is. lol


----------



## bassist (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty obvious play bass guitar and was my first online alias because I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine means "Hustlah" in Polish.


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2009)

Ismart was a joke between me and my sister. She used to make fun of me when i would say or do something stupid. So i would answer her back and say, i'm not stupid ismart! :lol: After all these years we still joke about it at sunday dinner.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 26, 2009)

I became an ordained minister online about eight years ago so I could perform a few weddings for friends. Hence, Rev, short for reverend, which a bunch of people call me now. The MDN are my initials. And there you go, revmdn.


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> ...and Ntsees, does the pronunaciation sound like Jim?...


Not really, but it's the closest that will sound like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2009)

ismart said:


> Ismart was a joke between me and my sister. She used to make fun of me when i would say or do something stupid. So i would answer her back and say, i'm not stupid ismart! :lol: After all these years we still joke about it at sunday dinner.


[SIZE=14pt]ha ha I smart[/SIZE]

Well my wife setup my e-mail address and so I used part of it for the forum here, but befor that it was my name on a game, and then befor that it was part of a name I used on games in the past which was ArkBlueElf, but then I think it also started as a joke.


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 26, 2009)

mine is my old alternative modeling name. I used to go by my real name until my grandmother found a photo online and asked me why I was eating marshmallows off a naked girl (it was actually sushi, a Nyotaimori set, and I was not the naked one because I never did nude modeling) I gave it up but I still like my interweb alias. plus Vera Renczi was a crazy scary lady that killed all of her boyfriends and stored them in zinc coffins in her basement  

wow that was awkward.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 26, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> mine is my old alternative modeling name. I used to go by my real name until my grandmother found a photo online and asked me why I was eating marshmallows off a naked girl (it was actually sushi, a Nyotaimori set, and I was not the naked one because I never did nude modeling) I gave it up but I still like my interweb alias. plus Vera Renczi was a crazy scary lady that killed all of her boyfriends and stored them in zinc coffins in her basement  wow that was awkward.


32 coffins!

Forgive me for asking, but do you have a wine cellar, by any chance?


----------



## planetq (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine is actually my Play Station Network ID name..haha.

I also went to Calarts. Calarts_security is a graphic novel idea I had for a while, about all the crazy things that happen to a Calarts security guard.

haha...very random I know.

Minkyu


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> 32 coffins! Forgive me for asking, but do you have a wine cellar, by any chance?


yes. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> wow that was awkward.


But interesting!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

All of your stories are very interesting, I always have wondered when I see the names what made you choose it, it is nice to know. and Bassist, I had no idea!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes.

Vera, your entry was particularly interesting. I was just walking with Sunny, my Japanese and Sushi expert, and asked her about Nyotaimori. She showed me some Japanese pix on the Internet when we got back but confessed that she was more interested in Nantaimori. Guess she's growing up!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 26, 2009)

I chose ABbuggin because the first "AB" are the initials of my name, and I'm always "buggin" (bug hunting). :lol:


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 27, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I chose ABbuggin because the first "AB" are the initials of my name, and I'm always "buggin" (bug hunting). :lol:


+1


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Just wondering why you picked the forum name or email name you have?Mine is cause I love Hibiscus flowers and mantis, they both make me smile and at a hard time in my life I saw a hibiscus (my first) and it brightened my day an made me smile. Whats your story?  The email name is incorporating the hibiscus and mantis, hence Himantis!


I thought himantis was you saying hi to a mantis


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, most of my other interwebnet names wouldn't mean anything here...

And then if I used one name only, people could actually figure out how many un-related hobbies I have!

kamakiri is mantis in japanese.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 29, 2009)

decided to embrace the label


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 29, 2009)

superfreak said:


> decided to embrace the label


Lol!  But that name has several labels!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Lol!  But that name has several labels!


She's a complex gal.


----------



## Eldur (Aug 29, 2009)

Before I had another name which is the name of my snake but I have that name on another forum for illegal pets in iceland and since I put my picture up here I didn´t want to connect my picture to that name. don´t want anyone to take my snake away so I changed it  My new name means something like happy girl. I have had both happy and very sad times in my life but when I signed up for this forum I was just so happy and to be getting my mantids  I actually got the "name" or rather word from facebook test ^_^ and liked it very much.


----------



## leviatan (Sep 7, 2009)

My name - leviatan is from game  Final Fantasy - my favourite game for years - in this game leviatan is a water monster.

My email - [email protected] is from my name - Damian Zielinski


----------

